# Geniune request to LOOK AFTER a kitten for a day/two - Please



## Kristina (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello there, and thank you for reading. Hopefully you have clicked on this advert because you may be able to help me.

I am a lady based near Watford, Herts, and I am looking to look after a kitten for a day, perhaps two if it is over the weekend - this may sound like an incredibly absurd request but I can assure you that this is very genuine and I am willing to talk, meet and discuss with owners before hand for as long as it takes for the trust to be established.

The reason for this strange advert is simply this - I am unable to keep animals but have always had pets including kittens throughout most of my life. I am desperately passionate about pets and kittens in particular, I have a loving boyfriend who is a cat fanatic, who has just bought a property so I thought it would be a perfect opportunity to take home a bundle of joy to look after and to love, even just for a day or two.

Please please get in touch if you might need a kitty-sitter or if you might just need some help, say if you want to get away for the weekend - anything, if you do feel that you might want to meet a genuine, sociable and loving pet-lover, please get in touch.

Thank you!

Kind Regards,

Kristina


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Kristina & welcome! Ignore the post above - it's spam & I've reported it. Re you request, have you thought about approaching your local cat rescue? They usually have some cats or kittens that need socialising - might be a good way to fulfill your need & theirs. Same goes for dogs. worth a try?? Hope you manage to get something sorted.


----------



## Kristina (Aug 6, 2009)

munchbunch said:


> Hi Kristina & welcome! Ignore the post above - it's spam & I've reported it. Re you request, have you thought about approaching your local cat rescue? They usually have some cats or kittens that need socialising - might be a good way to fulfill your need & theirs. Same goes for dogs. worth a try?? Hope you manage to get something sorted.


Ah!

Thank you! 

That's a great suggestion, I will indeed, thank you for your help, much appreciated.

Take care!


----------

